# Der Bär ist tot



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,423537,00.html
http://www.brunoderbaer.de/


----------



## Adele (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Der Bär ist tot*

Natürlich ist ein Bär kein Kuscheltier und wird es nie werden. Und gewöhnlich scheut ein gesunde Wildtier den Kontakt mit dem Menschen, sofern er in der freien Natur genug zu Fressen findet. So ist Bruno wohl doch letztlich Opfer der Menschen. Einerseits in menschlicher Obhut aufgewachsen, was ihm wohl eine Menge Scheu vor den Zweibeinern nahm, 

http://www.tiscali.de/ital/ital_center_trenti.80013197.html

andererseits trabte er durch eine auf die Bedürfnisse des Menschen hin gestalteten Natur. Aber würden wieder mehr Raubtiere für das ökölogische Gleichgewicht sorgen, könnten ja deutsche Jäger viel weniger ihrer "wichtigen und uneigennützigen Aufgabe" nachgehen, durch Abschüsse eine Überpopulation heimischer Wildtiere zu regeln.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Der Bär ist tot*

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/dritte-seite/archiv/27.06.2006/2623705.asp
http://www.n-tv.de/682846.html
http://www.netzeitung.de/vermischtes/413915.html


> Die Mehrzahl der deutschen Journalisten kommentiert den Abschuss des «Problembären» Bruno mit Kritik oder Selbstkritik. Nur vereinzelte Stimmen verteidigen die Abschusserlaubnis.


wenn jeder menschliche "Problemfall" so gelöst würde, stünde es schlecht  um den Fortbestand der Menschheit...


----------



## Adele (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Der Bär ist tot*

(laut und bösartig denkend)  Hatten wir das nicht schon mal in Sachen Juden, Behinderte, Andersartige und sonst wie unerwünschte und kostenintensive Personen.....?

Gemeinsamer Nenner sind ein gewisses Herrscherdenken, ein übersteigertes Sicherheitsbedürfnis mit der Notwendigkeit eines Feinbildes und die praktische finanzielle Komponente. Ein toter Bär kostet eben nichts im Gegensatz zu Einem, den man dann doch in puncto Versorgung am Hals hat.


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Der Bär ist tot*

Schizophrene deutsche Welt...
Ich mag Bären auch sehr gerne, bin mir aber sicher, dass das so seine Richtigkeit hat.
Was hätte es ein Geschrei gegeben, wenn der Bär einen Menschen verletzt hätte? Da hätte es unisono in allen Blättern und Sender geheißen, dass man den gleich hätte erschießen sollen. Dann wäre gejammert worden,  dass immer erst was passieren muß damit der Staat handelt.
Jetzt ist der Bär sicherheitshalber erschossen worden, schon hagelt es Morddrohungen und so weiter.
Es ist schön, immer mal wieder daran erinnert zu werden, dass man in Deutschland lebt: man kann es keinem Recht machen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: Der Bär ist tot*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist der Bär sicherheitshalber erschossen worden


sogenannter Präventivschlag (oder Putativnotwehr?) , das hatten wir doch schon mal... 
bei den ca 8000  Toten/Jahr  auf deutschen Straßen regt sich ja auch niemand auf... 
warum werden Besoffene am Steuer nicht auch präventiv erschossen?  die stellen mit Sicherheit 
ein größeres Gefährdungspotential dar...


----------



## Heiko (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Der Bär ist tot*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> sogenannter Präventivschlag (oder Putativnotwehr?) , das hatten wir doch schon mal...
> bei den ca 8000  Toten/Jahr  auf deutschen Straßen regt sich ja auch niemand auf...
> warum werden Besoffene am Steuer nicht auch präventiv erschossen?  die stellen mit Sicherheit
> ein größeres Gefährdungspotential dar...


Man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass es bei einem Bär letztendlich nach deutschem Recht um eine Sache geht. Da sind die Hürden nicht so arg hoch.

Die bessere Lösung wäre freilich gewesen, den Bär einzufangen und irgendwo in einen Zoo o.ä. zu geben. Nun ist es dafür aber zu spät.


----------



## drboe (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Der Bär ist tot*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Schizophrene deutsche Welt...
> Ich mag Bären auch sehr gerne, bin mir aber sicher, dass das so seine Richtigkeit hat.


Ich mag Bären eigentlich nur auf Distanz bzw. im Zoo. In freier Wildbahn möchte ich ihnen nicht begegnen. Aber war es richtig ihn zu töten? Wochenlang kann man das Tier nicht fangen. Aber kaum ist es zum Abschuß frei gegeben, da trifft ihn ein Jäger in den frühen Morgenstunden tödlich. Es war offenbar weder besonders schwierig ihn zu finden noch ihn zu treffen. Ein "Blattschuss" mit einem  Betäubungsgewehr statt des tödlichen Schusses soll nicht möglich gewesen sein? Das ist so unglaublich, dass ich es wirklich nicht glaube. Warum also sollte das Tier getötet werden? Und in wessem Interesse lag das? In Bayern gibt es m. W. Wildparks mit Wölfen und Luchsen. Ist es undenkbar einem Bären in so einer Umgebung eine relative Freiheit zu geben, ohne dass Menschen, die sich im Wald erholen wollen, gefährdet sind?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Adele (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Der Bär ist tot*

Es ist schon eigenwillig, dass ausgerechnet ein Bär Anlass dafür ist, dass die Kompetenzen eines Poitikers in Frage gestellt werden. Bruno wird nicht nur zum Politikum, sondern bekommt offensichtlich auch zunehmend Symbolcharakter für die vom Handeln der politisch Verantwortlichen Frustrierten.  

http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1149702580966.shtml

Auch, wenn ich selbst einem Bären lieber nur auf Distanz begegnen würde, wobei das Beachten von Revieransprüchen eines wilden Tieres einen gewissen Sicherheitsfaktor bedeutet, liegt es doch auch am menschlichen Verhalten, wie gefährlich ein Tier wird. Mir haben sich die Nackenhaare gekräuselt, als ich von den Bergsteigern las, die dem Bären noch folgten, statt sich ruhig zurück zu ziehen. Wer so wenig Achtung vor dem Mitwesen hat und vielleicht noch die vermenschlichenden Disney-Klischees von lieben Puscheltierchen hat, der versucht auch, Frischlinge zu streicheln. Aber schießt man wegen menschlichem Fehlverhalten alle ihre Jungen verteidigenden Bachen ab? 

Abgesehen davon gibt es sicher mehr Uglücksfälle mit den ach so lieben und so heftig zubeißenden Kuschel-Wauwaus als mit Bären, und das nicht nur mit den so genannten Kampfhunden, weil voraussichtlich das Gros der Hundehalter nicht in der Lage sind, ihrem Wauwau gegenüber die Position des Rudelführers einzunehmen. Ich habe sogar mal von einem Dackel gelesen, der seinen Haltern, einem alten Ehepaar, während deren Schlafes die Kehlen durchgebissen hat. Nur laufen in deutschen Landen mehr Dackel herum als Bären.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Der Bär ist tot*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man das Tier nicht fangen... ist schon wieder eine Ausrede mit besonderem Prädikat. Wenn man will, dann kann man auch. Warum kann man es denn z. B. in Kanada ? Sind die deutschen Jäger also unfähig oder haben sie Muffensausen, wenn sie mal 50 Meter an einen Bären ranmüssen ? Es ist doch immer wieder dasselbe. Alles wird hier nur mit Ausreden begründet. Schiss hatten sie. Weiter nichts. Nur wer steht schon wirklich zu seiner Angst und das sie ihn beherrscht und das Handeln in die Irre leitet. Was hier fehlt, das ist kühle Besonnenheit in Ausnahmesituationen ...


----------



## Adele (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Der Bär ist tot*

Erst trieb die Jagd auf Bruno skurrile Blüten, jetzt ist es das Ringen um dessen sterblichen Überreste. Dabei grenzt es wohl schon an schwarzem Humor, dass ausgerechnet Bayern, dem das lebendige Tier zu gefährlich war, den Kadaver für ein Heimatmuseum haben will.  

http://www.greenpeace-magazin.de/magazin/tagesthemen/tt_list.php?p=56775&more=1#more567

Merke: Nur ein toter Bär ist ein guter Bär


----------

